# Greenhouse relocation/glass removal question



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

My dad gave me his greenhouse about 25 years ago. It's got to be at least 40 years old. Now they don't make them like that anymore.

We want to relocate the greenhouse slightly - where it was placed, the land has subsided and the greenhouse is on a slope and looks daft compared to my level decking next to it. The plan is to remove all the glass as a few panels need replacing anyway, relocate the greenhouse without glass in it, and build it onto a timber frame to level it.

What's the best way to remove the glass, it's been stuck in with glass sealant. Very sharp bladed knife ? I'll ether replace the broken panes with glass or 3mm acrylic - acrylic will be placed near potential 'contact areas'.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Feb 2021)

Assuming you mean the glass is set in putty then the putty will be hard. It will also be randomly brittle and rock hard. 
A putty knife or an old chisel will work best. You will probably have to use a hammer and be prepared for breakages. 
It's PIA of a job. 

If you mean some form of silicone sealant the a knife will be best. 

Whichever it is you will/may have problems on the inside where you can't get a proper angle for you tools. 

Good luck.


----------



## Beebo (3 Feb 2021)

I can’t help you. But good luck. 

I bet the glass is very thin and brittle if it’s anything like the old greenhouse I dismantled recently. I was going to the dump so care wasn’t a consideration. Stopping unseen shards of glass flying around the garden was my biggest issue.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

Something like this,
https://www.arco.co.uk/products/3110450?s=1
or a kitchen knife with a thin, flexible blade.

Might sound daft, but are there any fasteners(screws/clip joints) on the inside?


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Feb 2021)

3mm acrylic is quite expensive at the moment. I imagine in 6 months-year's time they wont be able to give it away.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> 3mm acrylic is quite expensive at the moment. I imagine in 6 months-year's time they wont be able to give it away.



Of course - forgot about that, doh. there will be loads going free in a year !


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Something like this,
> https://www.arco.co.uk/products/3110450?s=1
> or a kitchen knife with a thin, flexible blade.
> 
> Might sound daft, but are there any fasteners(screws/clip joints) on the inside?



Sounds like an option. No clips on the inside - there are loads of spring clips on the outside that I'll have to remove though.

Looks like I'll have to be very careful removing the glass.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Feb 2021)

If there are spring clips why is there sealant? Could it be some form of rubber mounting strip that has simply perished?


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2021)

Is the frame Aluminium, or wood?

If aluminium, I would expect the glass to be held in place with clips.

If wood, I would expect putty or silicone, in which case, good luck, both the glass and the wooden frame will probably be quite delicate.

Depending on the size of the greenhouse, perhaps, it would be easier to leave the glass intact, and dismantle the frame, with glass in place, relocate and re-assemble ?


----------



## Beebo (3 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Depending on the size of the greenhouse, perhaps, it would be easier to leave the glass intact, and dismantle the frame, with glass in place, relocate and re-assemble ?


I suspect the panels aren’t very rigid. It could start wobbling and glass doesn’t bend very well.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2021)

I got given a greenhouse for my allotment on the condition I dismantled it. It was a pain but doable. Thick gloves and a sharp knife. I did have to to sacrifice a few bolts that sheared but easily replaced.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

Aluminium with clips and putty !

The weight might be an issue to shift with glass in place ! One end needs lifting at least 6 inches - very wonky.


----------



## sheddy (3 Feb 2021)

Serious PPE including eye protection and electric multi tool.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> I suspect the panels aren’t very rigid. It could start wobbling and glass doesn’t bend very well.



Yes, I would agree, that and the weight of panel, plus glass. That is why I mention the size. A panel off a (say) 7*5 greenhouse MAY be moveable by two people, but, not a panel off (say) a 10*8 job


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> *Aluminium with clips and putty !
> 
> The weight might be an issue* to shift with glass in place ! One end needs lifting at least 6 inches - very wonky.



oh dear!

Another though, if you just want to level it, and not actually re-locate it, could you use a large crowbar/lever to raise the "down" end, a little at a time, placing packing after each "lift". I managed to do that with a wooden garden shed (7*5).


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> oh dear!
> 
> Another though, if you just want to level it, and not actually re-locate it, could you use a large crowbar/lever to raise the "down" end, a little at a time, placing packing after each "lift". I managed to do that with a wooden garden shed (7*5).



I may take a look at lifting it, but I suspect any flex will shatter the glass. Got the task of clearing it out first !


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2021)

You definitely need to take out the glass. Good gloves needed.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Feb 2021)

That’s not going to be an easy job. Don’t envy you at all.


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Feb 2021)

Wrap it tightly in a roll of shrink wrap - the stuff used to wrap boxes on pallets - and jack up using wedges under long boards, so you are lifting a long length at one time. If you can keep the frame from twisting, and keep it rigid, you should be able to get it level without a mishap.
With it wrapped, there will be no flying shards should it all go wrong, and it will be in one place for shovelling into the skip


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

Cycleops said:


> That’s not going to be an easy job. Don’t envy you at all.



You can see why I haven't bothered ! MrsF keeps mithering for me to do it, hmm my life insurance is quite good


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> You can see why I haven't bothered ! MrsF keeps mithering for me to do it, hmm my life insurance is quite good



Just make sure you change all of your PIN numbers before you start.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2021)

I managed to take mine apart completely and only lost 4 sheets of glass. Bit of a bugger but 2 trips in my estate car of the time and reassembled.


----------

